# afro american bluesy doom rock from 50-60'' did this occured?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking for paradox here?

Please impress me wall of sound guitar of the 50-60'' in the red amp to 12(lol)
What are the best kept secret, what am i dying for?

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

don't think yout gunna find what your looking for here but here is a classic or two


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Afro American Bluesy Doom Rock 

Erm.


----------

